# السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

*" أصيبت نور ضحية سلعوة المرج بحالة تسمم و التهاب في المخ بعد عشر أيام من عض السلعوة، مما أدى إلى وفاتها ، حيث تعود أحداث الواقعة حينما هاجمت سلعوة أهالي حوض القصب بالمرج مما أدى إلى إصابة ثمانية أشخاص و كان من ضمنهم " نور علي شحاته" التي تبلغ من العمر 25 عاما حيث كانت تداعب طفلها على أعتاب منزلها و فوجئت بحيوان مفترس جسمه نحيف يتجه نحوها و يشبه الكلب و لكن أذنيه تشبه آذان الثعلب" 



هذا المخلوق العجيب الذي ينشر الرعب في قلوب الأطفال و الكبار على حد سواء أصبح أسطورة محلية في مصر، على غرار "الغولة" و "العفريته" عندنا. و لكن ما هي السلعوة حقا؟ 

حيوان السلعوة ليس حيوان رسمي مصنف من قبل علماء الحيوان، بل هو اسم دارج يطلق على مخلوق غامض يهاجم السكان في قرى و مدن مصر . 

و بالطبع لا يمكنني ترك هذا الموضوع يمر مرور الكرام، بكوني كائن فضولي و هاوي علم الحيوان، تقفز الأسئلة في ذهني : هل هناك سلعوة حقا ؟ أم هل السلعوة عبارة عن كلب مسعور ... 

الناس بطبيعتهم ميالون لتصديق الخرافات المثيرة. لا يوجد ما يضاهي سرد قصص المخلوقات الشيطانية على ضوء الشموع . 

أنا على يقين بأن هذا الموضوع قد نوقش من قبل، و فد برزت الكثير من النظريات عن ماهية السلعوة، و التي أرجح منها كون هذا المخلوق عبارة عن هجين بين ابن آوى و كلب. 

نعم *يهز رأسه في رضى*  هذا هو التفسير، و لن اقبل بأية ترهات ... 

و لكن مجرد قول هذه المعلومة لن يرضي بعض الناس، و قد يصر البعض على أن السلعوة مخلوق سفلي مدمر لا يمت لعلم الحيوان بصلة و يرفض أي تفسير منطقي. و البعض الآخر قد يصر أن عقلية الفلاح البسيط  لن تقدر على التمييز بين كلب مسعور و شيطان زنيم حين ينتابها حالة من الذعر. 

دفاعا عن البسطاء ، اعتقد انه ما من احد ، مهما كانت بساطته و ذعره ، يمكنه أن يخلط بين كلب و أي شيء آخر . 

إمكانية التهجين: 

من أعضاء عائلة الكلبيات  ( Canidae  ) ، الذئب ، الكلب ، " الكايوتي" ، و ابن آوى ، جميعها تملك 39 زوجا من الكروموزومات ، مما يجعلها قادرة على التناسل بنجاح فيما بينها و لا يمنع ذلك سوى الجغرافيا و اختلاف السلوكيات ،  كاختلاف التقاليد بين البشر. و قد تم التهجين بين الكلب و ابن آوى في الماضي . ففي روسيا صنع الهجين للاستفادة من حاسة الشم الفائقة لابن آوى ، و سمي الهجين كلب سوليموف . و في الكثير من الأحيان تم تهجين " الذئب" أو ابن آوى الذهبي  (Canis lupus aureus ) مع الكلب لصنع كلب حراسة شرس، الأمر الذي لم يلاقي النجاح المطلوب في بعض الأحيان لجبن الهجين البائس. 

نأتي للسؤال التالي: لماذا يهاجم الهجين العامة ؟ 

للإجابة عن هذا السؤال يجب أن نلقي نظرة على بعض السلوكيات المتوارثة في كلا الأبوين. 

الكلب ( Canis lupus familiaris ):   

       صديق الإنسان الوفي ، و ناتج عن آلاف السنين من الاستئناس ، يملك عدائية Aggression  تفوق عدائية الذئاب و ابن آوى . يقبل صاحبه كعضو أعلى رتبة في قطيعه بصورة طبيعية . تغيب غريزة الافتراس Predation  عند الكلاب المستأنسة . 

ابن آوى ( Canis lupus aureus  ) :  

        حيوان بري يكون الافتراس 80% من غذائه، و عادة ما تكون فرائسه حيوانات صغيرة و حشرات، كما يترمم على الجيف و يأكل بعض النباتات ، و يقوم بافتراس الماشية حين تسنح له الفرصة . يتحاشى الإنسان، و لا يملك عدائية الكلب . سجلت بعض حالات افتراسه للأطفال. 

نتيجة عملية التهجين حيوان يملك الصفات الشكلية للكلب و ابن آوى. فيكون نحيف و كلبي الشكل، و له أذنان كبيرتان كابن آوى، و أهم تفصيل و الذي أرى أنه ما يرعب الناس حقا هو أن هذا المخلوق لا ينبح. 

النباح يبعث الطمأنينة، و يجعل من يواجه الكلب يعلم أنه مخلوق مألوف غير غامض، و إن كان مسعورا. 

أما بالنسبة لتوارث السلوكيات فهو بسيط بدرجة مذهلة . يملك الهجين الضار عدائية الكلب ، و غريزة الافتراس ، مع عدم خوفه من الناس ، بل قد يرى بعضهم كلقمة سائغة تسيل لها اللعاب.

في الختام أرجو أني قد أزلت بعض الغموض المحيط بهذا الموضوع، و أتمنى أن يرى الجميع السلعوة على حقيقتها ، كمخلوق مسكين يعيش حرب داخلية بين الكلب و ابن آوى .*

*منقول للفائدة​*



*اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!*

_*واما كلمة سلعوة فهي كلمة موجودة في المروث الشعبي في مصر يقال إنها امرأة ذات شعر طويل وقوام ممشوق كانت تظهر للرجال ليلا فتغويهم وتسحرهم فيتبعونها حتى تصل بهم لمكان منعزل فتقتلهم. وهناك من يزعم إنها ليست أكثر من غوريلا صورتها الحكايات على إنها تلك المرأة التي تظهر للرجال وتغويهم. وقد قرأت صفاتها في بعض الكتب القديمة وزعم إنها ربما تزوجت بمن تحب من الرجال وهو لا يعرف عنها ويقال منها من تظهر من بعيد ليلا كنها نيران مشتعلة وأغلب الظن أنها أتت من وحي قصص الرجل.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*_


----------



## emy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!*

*انا بخاف اصلا من اسمها *
*مرسى كتير يا باشا عالتوبك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!*

*اومال لو شوفتيها يا ايمي هتعملي ايه؟....شكراً لمشاركتك الجميل وربنا يباركك.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## emy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!*

*ربنا يستر وميخلنيش اشوفها خالص *​


----------



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: السلعوة.....حيوان عجيب!*

*من بقك لباب السما......وبعدين اطمني يعني لو شفتي سلعوة انا معرفكيش هههههههه



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------

